# Diarrhea and other signs of labour.....



## Photographer

Hey girls

Just wondering if anyone experienced sudden diarrhea in the last few weeks before labour? I'm 36 weeks and got sudden and extreme diarrhea last night (even though i only ate some cereal bars at dinner time, nothing that could have caused it really). I had no other symptoms like fever or sickness or anything.....

Also, i feel bump has suddenly dropped more than before- the downward pressure on my pelvis is really sore and it looks lower. My lower back hurts for the first time all pregnancy. 

Does anyone have experience of these kinds of things or other signs that labour was coming soon...?


----------



## admiral765

I have had that over the course of the last two weeks. Felt sick, baby had dropped, 3/5ths engaged, 1cm dilated, contractions, period type cramps, shooting pains in cervix, increase in cm, think that's it! Argh so ready for baby! Xx


----------



## mom and ttc

Bad diarrhea since today, lost parte of my plug with blood in it, babies head is super low, and in pain! But no contractions


----------



## xarlenex

I've had loose bowels for a fortnight now too :dohh: longing for a solid poo again :haha: I lost lots of bloody show from tuesday through to wednesday afternoon, and like previous poster in pain, but not contractions. C'mon babies!!


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Only diahorrea ive had is after a stinking hot curry- it doesnt bring on labour, its a load of old rubbish!!!


----------



## MissMaggie

I've had the opposite... Still have to push pretty hard to poo. I've had some seriously painful contractions for a few hours for several days and I thought we were on the right track an finally going into labor! I've been dilating since 33 weeks and as of yesterday morning I'm 4.5 cm dilated 90% thinned and baby is at -1 station. Very sore pelvis and lots of cervical pressure but no baby. I've tried everything! Arg


----------



## MyMomToldMe

When baby dropped originally, I think it freed up my intestines a bit. Now, they are back to how they were... Which means not as easy to get things going. 

Though today has been a little different.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hhmm I have had loose bowels for about a week and diarrhoa today too. I still have 5 weeks to go though so probably just stress or something.


----------



## Sunshine12

I got this at 37 weeks but then it stopped and havent had it since. x


----------



## Photographer

wow, yeah, sounds like a lot of us are having similar symptoms then! I got such a surprise- felt like my whole body emptied out overnight....

Btw, lots of people seem to know how dilated and effaced they are....I live in the UK and still haven't had a single internal examination til now.... guessing this is normal for the uk? 

Are you supposed to let the midwives know straight away if you lose your mucous plug or have a bloody show?


----------



## Sunshine12

Photographer said:


> wow, yeah, sounds like a lot of us are having similar symptoms then! I got such a surprise- felt like my whole body emptied out overnight....
> 
> Btw, lots of people seem to know how dilated and effaced they are....I live in the UK and still haven't had a single internal examination til now.... guessing this is normal for the uk?
> 
> Are you supposed to let the midwives know straight away if you lose your mucous plug or have a bloody show?

If you lose your plug then no. Dont think you have to with a bloody show either TBH although if it looks like there is meconium in it maybe you do. Someone else will confirm. I thought it was just waters go and when contractions get to a certain time apart.


----------



## admiral765

I only know how dilated I am coz I was getting contractions 5 minutes apart so headed to L&D and they checked. Never was checked with my girl until 40+1 when I went in labour with her :flower: xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jill I had my hospital tour today and the midwife said we should ring labour ward if we have a bloody show/loose our plug as well as if waters break. She said they like to be kept informed and if we're ever unsure to call as they'll assess over the phone. 

Have you had a show or just wondering? I guess if in any doubt just call labour ward, it can't hurt & I'm sure they'll be really helpful xx


----------



## roisinMegan11

yeah uk and ireland don't really give internals which is sooo annoying its all such a waiting game, would like to know if i'm dilated!! :( but i've been having cramps for over a week, more braxton hicks and this morning had diarrhea and i'm 36 weeks, hoping things are getting started because i wanna meet my bubs, only a week til i'm term so hopefully he'll come then :) our bodies are getting ready, yes :D


----------



## Arisa

Sorry but it does not always mean labor is on the way, I had terrible diarrhea and period pains for weeks and had no signs of labour starting when I had my little girl (C-section)
however it could beb your body preparing well I guess it surely is your body preparing but be patient


----------



## MegnJoe

Photographer said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Just wondering if anyone experienced sudden diarrhea in the last few weeks before labour? I'm 36 weeks and got sudden and extreme diarrhea last night (even though i only ate some cereal bars at dinner time, nothing that could have caused it really). I had no other symptoms like fever or sickness or anything.....
> 
> Also, i feel bump has suddenly dropped more than before- the downward pressure on my pelvis is really sore and it looks lower. My lower back hurts for the first time all pregnancy.
> 
> Does anyone have experience of these kinds of things or other signs that labour was coming soon...?

Just now tonight! I posted about back labor tonight on here..my bump is lower, and my lower back hurts so bad- and all of a sudden from no where I have diarrhea and lots of gas. Very interesting...


----------



## Photographer

Just found out that mine is actually gastroenteritis! Boooo! Lots of vomiting started after i wrote this original post... am being treated with drugs to stop sickness and trying to get fluids in.... am a little worried as i was already being checked out for a slightly high BP and a bit of protein in the urine. My whole body hurts :( I know baby is safe as long as I'm hydrated but am anxious to just hold him/her in a couple weeks time and for it all to be over...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear how poorly you are Jill. Take care, keep hydrated and I hope you feel better really soon. We've come a long way, just a few more short weeks now and babies will be here. 

Get lots of rest. Hugs xxx


----------



## mom and ttc

i had more mucusy blood today, no sign of contractions


----------



## xarlenex

If I remember right for ladies from the uk you only need to phone your midwife if you lose your bloody show before 37 weeks, as your 'preterm' then. After then there's no need until there's contractions. 

Sorry to hear your not well Jill. Hope it passes quickly :hugs:


----------

